# Open stance with a driver



## luke123 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have been having terrible problems with a massive slice lately everybody who I have met and played with comments on my good swing and posture but have been slicing the driver for a month or two now. 

One old boy on the course I was playing with told me to put my left foot back on setup, I'm not sure if this is open stance as my right foot is still straight but its working a treat. done my longest drive @ 280 yard and dead straight I can get a little draw if I try everything seems brilliant BUT am i getting into a bad habbit that will be hard to shack off? I know some will say if it works etc etc but I don't want it hiding the original fault if that makes sense


----------



## turkish (Aug 25, 2015)

Are you left handed? Usually this would do the opposite for me(most people) as a right handed golfer


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bringing your left foot back (for a right hander) allows your hips to turn more easily during the down swing allowing you to get through the ball.  It's a simple trick that's worked for me in the past and that I also use now if I want to hit a draw with my driver.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			Bringing your left foot back (for a right hander) allows your hips to turn more easily during the down swing allowing you to get through the ball.  It's a simple trick that's worked for me in the past and that I also use now if I want to hit a draw with my driver.
		
Click to expand...

If it's merely to encourage/allow the hips to turn better, then opening the left foot (rightee) 20-30 degrees should suffice.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought that simply helped promote more of a fade/slice, where as the right foot (RH) 6" back helped promote the down-swing come through on the inside, and in doing so, promote the straight one/draw? 

Disclaimer: I am far from an expert!!


----------



## One Planer (Aug 25, 2015)

Where are your shoulders aligned in relation to your toe line?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I thought that simply helped promote more of a fade/slice, where as the right foot (RH) 6" back helped promote the down-swing come through on the inside, and in doing so, promote the straight one/draw? 

Disclaimer: I am far from an expert!!
		
Click to expand...

Try Googling 'open left foot golf swing'!


----------



## Odvan (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Try Googling 'open left foot golf swing'!
		
Click to expand...

That'll be useful for the OP I presume.

Once saw a drill whereby the same philosophy was being encouraged as a practise routine to get 'that hip clearing feeling' prior to a tee shot (or any shot) but the pro wasn't encouraging the same set up for the actual shot - it was purely to try and get the mindset/body programmed into turning the right hip through.

I'll be buggered if I can remember where I saw it, mind...


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 25, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			If it's merely to encourage/allow the hips to turn better, then opening the left foot (rightee) 20-30 degrees should suffice.
		
Click to expand...

Less so, but yes that follows what a pro told me.


----------



## luke123 (Aug 25, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Where are your shoulders aligned in relation to your toe line?
		
Click to expand...

Shoulders are staying aligned to the target line, Its doesn't feel natural but is working which is why im a little worries about it inheriting a bad habit


----------



## Junior (Aug 25, 2015)

Or perhaps you were set up closed and by pulling your left foot back it lined you up straight?  I know that's what I slip into. 

Or, as suggested, it's helping you clear your hips.  

Glad it's working though.  If your hitting it well, stick with it


----------

